# Favorite piece of chicken ?



## IKE (Apr 17, 2022)

Growing up with my mom, stepdad and two younger 1/2 sisters all of us had our assigned pieces of fried chicken......stepdad got the breasts, mom the thighs, the two girls got the legs and that left me with the back, wings, neck, gizzard and liver.

Some may think that I got the short end of the stick but I really enjoyed my pieces and especially the backs because they had all that good crunchy crust around the ribs and crispy flavorful skin.

I went in the Army at 17 1/2 (mid 69') and when going through the chow line I was somewhat saddened to see that my backs and necks were nowhere to be seen and most generally I was given either legs or thighs.......once in awhile I'd get a breast which I wasn't overly fond of (and still aren't) because of them being dry.

My bride of 45+ years has always purchased thigh & leg quarters and you never see packs of backs and necks on the shelf here for some reason except around Thanksgiving and Xmas when I suppose some still boil them down for the broth to use in stuffing and giblet gravy like my better half does.

When the packages of backs and necks come available during the holidays mama will always grab a extra pack and fry them up golden brown for me and I'm in hog heaven.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't cook chicken anymore..only have it if I go to dinner at my sister's house or rarely now, buy it from a supermarket deli or KFC. I used to love Costco's rotisserie chicken, the only chicken that I didn't find the breast too dry. But after my husband died, I found there was too much breast meat, which I don't care for. When I do have chicken I'll order the legs or thighs. I found on the rare occasions that I cook chicken myself, it's best to buy the legs. They are easier to clean and cook.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2022)

IKE: we ate lots of chicken on the old homestead. We raised chickens for their eggs and meat. Loved almost any part including the gizzards. My favorite style, even to this day is fried chicken. Least favorite was the dark meat. We also raised capons and sold these to a few local markets.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

IKE said:


> Favorite piece of chicken ?


Wings or breast.


IKE said:


> backs and necks


Crab bait, or gumbo.


OneEyedDiva said:


> KFC


Used to like it, but now it seems to be awful!  Don't know if its the KFC or me, but one of us has changed.  These days I rarely eat chicken from a fast food place, if I do its Popeyes.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2022)

In order of preference:  thighs, legs, wings, organs - never, ever breasts!


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 17, 2022)

My favorite part of the chicken is the thigh.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> organs


Missed those, I do like chicken liver and gizzards.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 17, 2022)

I find myself leaning towards the thighs or legs.  It used to be the breasts, but like others have said..they're too dry.
My mom would fry up the gizzards sometimes too, and they were good.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 17, 2022)

I much prefer the legs and thighs, and once in awhile, some gizzards.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 17, 2022)

Baked-----Thigh


----------



## Jace (Apr 17, 2022)

Growing up, we had chicken  every Sunday..
Can't really remember..which...then.
Now, stuffed rolled breast.


----------



## Jules (Apr 17, 2022)

Breasts, no skin.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Wings or breast.
> 
> Crab bait, or gumbo.
> 
> Used to like it, but now it seems to be awful!  Don't know if its the KFC or me, but one of us has changed.  These days I rarely eat chicken from a fast food place, if I do its Popeyes.


I haven't had KFC chicken since before my husband died and he's been gone for more than 3 years. But the one in our town sold good chicken and I love their cole slaw. I will never eat at a Popeye's again and there's one in my neighborhood. The chicken was so so and I literally had to wipe (several times) this lard like substance off the roof of my mouth after eating their biscuit then brush my teeth real good, so I suspect their biscuits are actually made with lard (pork sourced). I have never had to do that with a KFC or McDonald's biscuit. Then I found out their rice and beans has pork in it !! WTH!! 

There's also a popular chicken place in town that many go to when they want to get a tray of chicken for parties and such. Acme supermarket in Brigantine, N.J. used to have the *best* fried chicken. We used to get it when we were in Atlantic City at the timeshare. I loved it so much that I actually ate the skin (which I usually *don't* do). At some point they either changed their recipe (which my husband said was actually the now defunct Pathmark supermarket's recipe) or they changed their cook but last time I had it... it didn't blow me away.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 17, 2022)

Oh, I love a good fried chicken.  Very very rarely eat that anymore, because have to be careful about fried food.  When I was a kid, KFC was good and we went there.  I am going to have to say Grandma's chicken soup was the best chicken I ever had, if that counts.  

She was amazing. Literally made some of the best food I ever tasted in my life. Also, a total angel. Loved us all to death. Wonderful, wonderful human being.

I know I have also had some other amazing chicken in my life, but my memory is failing now. We used to have a wonderful BBQ place in town. They were hit or miss. But when they were on, it was incredible.

Oh, I remember another one. In the year 2000, Laurie and I took a trip to Washington, DC to sight see. And we ate at this well known soul food place. Whoa, was that incredible! 

Oh, one anecdote...bit of fun.

So, the amazing and wonderful Louis Armstrong was performing in Denmark.  The royal family was in attendance.  They simply loved him!  After the show, they went backstage and invited Louis to come back to the royal palace or whatever it was...and have a meal with them.  Louis paused, felt embarrassed and said that he could not accept their offer!!  That he had friend in the area who had just opened up a soul food restaurant...and he had promised to go there.  And he just could not disappoint his friend.  The royals looked around at each other, smiled and just went with Louis to his friend's restaurant and had the best time of their lives!!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 17, 2022)

Breast or thigh - skinless, flattened, brinned and baked in butter, hot and quick.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 17, 2022)

I don’t care for the breast meat. It’s the healthier portion but I wouldn’t eat much chicken if that’s what I was limited to. I buy whole rotisserie chickens from the supermarket, use the breasts to make chicken salad or white chicken chili, and save the legs and thighs for lunch. Ron and I both take a cooler to work so those pieces are easy finger food.

@IKE when I section the chicken, the best part of that labor is when I get to gobble up the wings and back pieces as I work!!  It’s my most favorite part of the chicken!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm happy with anything but the pope's nose.

_"… Well, I thought that I'd starve to death before my time would come
All that chicken they would eat and just leave me the bun
The feet and neck were all that's left upon the china plate
It makes you pretty darn weak to take an old cold tater and wait."_ - Al Brumley for Little Jimmy Dickens


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm a leg and thigh man. Pretty fond of chicken too.


----------



## Jules (Apr 17, 2022)

Tonight’s dinner for two is chicken.  One breast cut into pieces, drenched in flour, fried in some butter and green grapes & white wine added near the end.  Cooking the breast in pieces and a sauce is how I always do chicken.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2022)

Drumstick


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 17, 2022)

IKE said:


> Growing up with my mom, stepdad and two younger 1/2 sisters all of us had our assigned pieces of fried chicken......stepdad got the breasts, mom the thighs, the two girls got the legs and that left me with the back, wings, neck, gizzard and liver.
> 
> Some may think that I got the short end of the stick but I really enjoyed my pieces and especially the backs because they had all that good crunchy crust around the ribs and crispy flavorful skin.
> 
> ...


I like the backs also but can't find them anymore. Something else that used to be abundant is pigs feet, now can't find them in the stores.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> I like the backs also but can't find them anymore. Something else that used to be abundant is pigs feet, now can't find them in the stores.


Pickled Pigs Feet


----------



## Mizmo (Apr 17, 2022)

Jules said:


> Tonight’s dinner for two is chicken.  One breast cut into pieces, drenched in flour, fried in some butter and green grapes & white wine added near the end.  Cooking the breast in pieces and a sauce is how I always do chicken.


yumm..can I come for dinner please..


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 17, 2022)

Don't eat fried chicken anymore but do grill and cook some occasionally. 

Grill the breast tenderloins and use for sandwiches or chop and add to veggie stir fry.

For chicken pie I like to combine the thigh and breast. The thighs have more flavor than the breast, imo.

Your OP brought back memories of our yard birds getting the knife. It didn't matter which piece you got back them.....it tasted like real chicken that the grocery store can't match.

Favorite is the wings.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I will never eat at a Popeye's again and there's one in my neighborhood. The chicken was so so and I literally had to wipe (several times) this lard like substance off the roof of my mouth after eating their biscuit then brush my teeth real good, so I suspect their biscuits are actually made with lard (pork sourced).


The high fat content is a problem of most all fried chicken, hard to get around.  Some is worse than others.  

The Popeyes I remember best was the original one in New Orleans, when I was at LSU we often drove from Baton Rouge to get it.  The franchised stuff isn't so good, but I still like it.  

And I am would not be surprised to know they used pork fat in things.  I suppose places should tell you about that.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 17, 2022)

I chop up the breasts for protein in Campbell's chunky chicken soup for DH's lunches. We both prefer the thighs and legs.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 17, 2022)

Betty Boop said:


> Pickled Pigs Feet


Yes I like those too but I like to boil pigs feet until tender with a little red pepper flakes. Also after tender they can be baked with B.B.Q sauce.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The high fat content is a problem of most all fried chicken, hard to get around.  Some is worse than others.
> 
> The Popeyes I remember best was the original one in New Orleans, when I was at LSU we often drove from Baton Rouge to get it.  The franchised stuff isn't so good, but I still like it.
> 
> And I am would not be surprised to know they used pork fat in things.  I suppose places should tell you about that.


I could never get enough of Popeye's red beans and rice and their biscuits. Just give me that and you can have the rest. Alexandria was good, Pineville better, Monroe's was best.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

I  never fry chicken at home, always roast it skinless...I know the flavour comes from te skin, but it's really bad for you especially fried, so I don't..

I only ever buy chicken thighs...  if there was only Breast of chicken available I wouldn't buy Chicken at all..

I have never seen 'backs or gizzards' here for sale.. but perhaps they were in my childhood.. or maybe today in the ethnic stores.. I don't know.. but not in the regular supermarket.
In those days of my childhood  Chicken was so expensive we only had it at Christmas.. my mum would be astonished now to see that I buy chicken regularly because it's cheaper than cheese...


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 17, 2022)

I rarely have fried chicken anymore even though I love it.
I cook (boil) fresh chicken breast, freeze and later use to cook chicken tacos or Cacciatore, also I buy deli chicken to make the same along with tortilla soup and chicken salad.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Alexandria was good, Pineville better


You talking about Louisiana?  I was born in Alexandria, my grandfather lived there.  Old house close to the Hocus Pocus liquors...


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I never fry chicken at home, always roast it skinless...I know the flavour comes from te skin, but it's really bad for you especially fried, so I don't..


I always leave the skin on when cooking, my dog loves it!  

I think you are right about the flavor, and that's where the fat is, or most of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I always leave the skin on when cooking, my dog loves it!
> 
> I think you are right about the flavor, and that's where the fat is, or most of it.


yep this is why I only ever cook thighs because they don't dry out if cooked properly..without skin..unlike the breast which to prevent it drying out would need the skin left on


----------



## IKE (Apr 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> I like the backs also but can't find them anymore. Something else that used to be abundant is pigs feet, now can't find them in the stores.


Becky I also really like boiled (not very crazy about pickled) pigs feet and luckily they are still available around here for when I occasionally get a craving for them.......there is more meat on them than most folks would think that have never eaten them.

Pretty darn simple to fix also.......simply boil in water with a little salt testing with a fork till the desired tenderness is met, let cool on the counter or chill in the frig to firm up then just add a little salt and pepper to taste. 

Pecking this has got me to wanting some now........I may have to get off my derriere and make a quick run to the store.


----------



## IKE (Apr 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Missed those, I do like chicken liver and gizzards.



Every once in awhile mama will fry up some livers and gizzards and they are great......she's not much on the livers so I get to eat all of them plus several of her gizzards.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> yumm..can I come for dinner please..


Sounds delish to me.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 17, 2022)

I may be a little slow, but ain't no pigs feet on a chicken. At least not yet. 



Betty Boop said:


> Pickled Pigs Feet


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2022)

Favorite piece of chicken ?​
Thighs and legs (jus' like my wimin)

KFC......any is wonderful
(I'd buy a bucket of their skin if they offered it)

Dad and I would wrangle over the legs
I'd grab one
He'd say 'sooooo, you like they pooper, aey?'
Nice try Dad.....*.if* that's yer real name

Now? Most any piece
Not into the organs so much
Work buddy would zip down to a quick mart for lunch
Two cups of chikin hearts......uh....no


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 17, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I may be a little slow, but ain't no pigs feet on a chicken. At least not yet.


I was replying to @Becky1951 post where she referred to Pigs Feet.


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2022)

My favorite part? The part circled in red:


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 17, 2022)

When ever I go to Kostco, I get the roasted whole chicken, and dine on it for several days. I think they are mutant chickens, so much bigger than the supermarket ones, not to mention cheaper. Also get the precooked leg and thighs when they have them and put them in the freezer for future meals. Have always enjoyed chewing on the necks and wings, and the hearts, livers, and gizzards are also a favorite. They're really good in gravy too. White meat is good for soup, and sandwiches for me.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 17, 2022)

Just teasing. 



Betty Boop said:


> I was replying to @Becky1951 post where she referred to Pigs Feet.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I think they are mutant chickens, so much bigger than the supermarket ones, not to mention cheaper.


LOL, nothing even close to natural about store bought chickens.  Genetically engineered, drugged and raised under very crowded conditions.  Most are just a few weeks old when slaughtered.

Even knowing that I like chicken and plan to keep eating it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 17, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> In order of preference:  thighs, legs, wings, organs - never, ever breasts!


Why? What's wrong with breasts? (chicken breasts)


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I  never fry chicken at home, always roast it skinless...I know the flavour comes from te skin, but it's really bad for you especially fried, so I don't..
> 
> I only ever buy chicken thighs...  if there was only Breast of chicken available I wouldn't buy Chicken at all.. Me too.


I don't buy into the skin being bad for you. I always buy skin-on, but I do peel it off after it's cooked because it's really not very tasty these days. It's thinner and kind of tough or sometimes rubbery. But it keeps the meat tender while you cook it. (I usually roast it)

My favorite piece is the thigh.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't buy into the skin being bad for you. I always buy skin-on, but I do peel it off after it's cooked because it's really not very tasty these days. It's thinner and kind of tough or sometimes rubbery. But it keeps the meat tender while you cook it. (I usually roast it)
> 
> My favorite piece is the thigh.


my point being that the thigh is probably the only part of the chicken which can be baked without the skin, and it will not become dry... so no point in having more fat running through the meat than is already keeping it juicy


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You talking about Louisiana?  I was born in Alexandria, my grandfather lived there.  Old house close to the Hocus Pocus liquors...


Yes Louisiana, my ex is from there, I have family there and I've lived there.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> I've lived there


I lived in Alexandria my first few years of life, my father was overseas in the military.  Mother and I lived with my grandfather.  I only remember it from visiting him as a kid.  Used to really like going to the zoo, it was walking distance from his house.

Do you know the bottle house?  It was made from used soda fountain bottles from the old Bridges Drug Store.  Just a block from my grandfather's house, on the corner of Bolton and Polk.  Mr. Bridges, the man who built it was a friend of my grandfather, I remember him, his soda fountain, and his bottle house well.  

This says it's no longer standing, that would be a shame. https://abitamysteryhouse.com/wta3.htm


----------



## gamboolman (Apr 17, 2022)

Truth is that when ms gamboolgal cooks Yard Bird - I like it all.

Preference is Fried Chicken, with Mashed Potatoes and her homemade Gravy, Field & Crowder Peas, Homemade Chow  Chow and Pepper Sauce, Tomatoes, Raw Onions, Serrano Peppers, 
When  she gets really fancy she'll fry us some Squash and/or Okra also and  maybe her Corn Pudding

Dang - this thread is making me hungry !


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Why? What's wrong with breasts? (chicken breasts)


Perhaps I'm just jealous of plump breasts!


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 17, 2022)

Whatever piece I didn’t have to cook.


----------



## IKE (Apr 17, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> I may be a little slow, but ain't no pigs feet on a chicken. At least not yet.



You're right GG ain't no pigs feet on a chicken or chicken feet on a pig for that matter but trust me chicken feet are also some mighty fine eating in their own right.......as a matter of fact my Asian bride of 45+ years just fixed up a big batch last week.

Just cut off the nails, wash and then simmer slow in Chinese Five Spices till tender and serve with a fresh baguette to sop up all the juice......I'm here to tell you my friends that they are just plum delicious.

For those that are saying Ewwww right now........you know the old saying, "don't knock it till you've tried it."


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2022)

Ummmmm, chicken livers.  Either fried or boiled and then made into a pate.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 17, 2022)

IKE said:


> You're right GG chicken feet ain't on no pig but trust me they are some mighty fine eating in their own right.......as a matter of fact my Asian bride of 45+ years just fixed up a big batch last week.
> 
> Just cut off the nails, wash and then simmer slow in Chinese Five Spices till tender and serve with a fresh baguette to sop up the juice......I'm here to tell you my friend that they are just plum delicious.
> 
> ...


I am almost 80 years old and I can tell you I have never had that before in my life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2022)

Betty Boop said:


> I am almost 80 years old and I can tell you I have never had that before in my life.


These are on my list of things to try,

I think you could do much the same thing by clipping, cleaning, simmering for an hour in salted water, and heating them in a spicy barbeque sauce until hot and sticky, 

https://jp.foundation/video/chicken-feet-in-chinese-spicy-sauce


----------



## terry123 (Apr 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You talking about Louisiana?  I was born in Alexandria, my grandfather lived there.  Old house close to the Hocus Pocus liquors...


Have relatives in Pineville and Alexandria.  From Natchitoches myself.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 18, 2022)

Love KFC fried chicken.  The one here is great and the best coleslaw ever.  Prefer the legs but the breasts are very tasty too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2022)

On those rare occasions when I cut up a whole chicken, I like to leave the wing attached to the breast and cut the breast in half.

I also do that when cutting up a whole rotisserie chicken.

I remember my grandmother doing that when she cut up chicken to fry.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 18, 2022)

Chicken thighs for me.  They're a bit fiddly to skin and bone, but they're great in curries and casseroles.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)

# 1 Thighs ... #2 Wings.


----------



## Nathan (May 2, 2022)

> Favorite piece of chicken ?


Growing up my favorite was any dark meat, since the breasts were always dry.  BUT, that was my grandmother's cooking, in recent years I figured out how to cook white meat, and keep it juicy.  So now dark or white is fine.


----------

